# The Road to WWIII?



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Three signs we are on the road to World War 3 | Glenn Beck


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Other possibilities exist too.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I always thought "The Holy Roman Empire" was a Rome based religion guided by The Holy Se,and supported by the Assyrians.
I don't see Comrade putin helping them
Armageddon I always thought was the Meggido valley were battles have been fought over the centuries since antiquity.
Maybe I'm wrong. How the Hell would I know the difference,unless a revelation was given unto me. And by who ? The False Prophet has deceived the world.
Well back to the chili dogs.Somethings coming for sure.
I think Glenn has a brain disorder and has gone wacky,I mean have you listened to him lately?

No offense, he has a severe medical condition.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Beck has been scary right about such things for years.
Do not discount his research.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

tango said:


> Beck has been scary right about such things for years.
> Do not discount his research.


He has been bumped on the head. His brain is not working well. He even states that. While Beck has been right before, history is on my side.
I believe Beck is trying to do the right thing, but he's a Mormon with a doctrine to follow.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, so he is a Mormon and not to be trusted?
Kinda like Romney?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are willing to get your news from entertainers, then listen to Jeff Beck. 


Personally I think we may already be IN world war III. But it will not likely be a conventional war as we know it. With the things that ISIS has been doing, expect it to be a distributed war, with acts of terror all over the world. There will be no front lines, no conventional warfare as troops clash, it will be small pockets of homegrown recruits carrying out acts of violence here in the heartland. 

Think about this: How hard would it be to cause a partial evacuation of your city? If you are a news junkie then you already know that it happens monthly on accident. A tanker derails, a propane factory has an explosion...next thing you know the whole west side of town is evacuating ahead of a cloud of chlorine gas. We are vulnurable to alll sorts of attacks. Our food, water, and sanitation systems are exposed to those who mean us harm. Already they were threatening to attack a mall (because they know that many of them are foolishly designated as gun free zones.)

What ISIS has been doing with social media is the scariest stuff yet. It proves that they can reach into any country on the planet and wreak havok. Our only defense would be the militarization of America. I'm not sure which would be worse: the disease or the cure.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> He has been bumped on the head. His brain is not working well. He even states that. While Beck has been right before, history is on my side.
> I believe Beck is trying to do the right thing, but he's a Mormon with a doctrine to follow.


 Guess it's a good thing we all can have an opinion. Do you watch NBC or CNN??


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I work in public education and I can tell you, the "Disenfranchised Youth" are coming. These kids are ill prepared, and they have NOTHING to look forward to. And I mean nothing. This country's education system is not competitive in today's global economy, and they are "very much entitled" in their thinking. They have no concept of the real world or what it is going to take to survive it. 

As for a "Call to Arms", it's already happened. I can speak from experience, and I am telling you that people are assembling in every corner. From grass roots conservative political action groups who actually rally against intrusive government actions on the steps of Capitol Buildings, to unorganized constitutional militia's, sheep dog watch groups, three percenters, second amendment militias and on and on and on. People have quite frankly had enough. And the progressives are afraid. The government is afraid. And this is why we are labeled as terrorists committing acts of sedition. 

So we have, or will soon have, two of the three requirements Beck has called for to begin WWIII. Is Beck correct? I have no idea. Is he on the right path? What he says makes sense. But anyone who is savvy enough, can take those obvious pieces, string them together, and create "an outcome". Glenn Beck is a smart man. He is articulate and he has been "right" in the past. Will I hinge on his every word? No more than Alex Jones.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> He has been bumped on the head. His brain is not working well. He even states that. While Beck has been right before, history is on my side.
> I believe Beck is trying to do the right thing, but he's a Mormon with a doctrine to follow.


Aqua, would you care to elaborate on how the Mormon Doctrine has anything to do with it? I'm curious.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> Three signs we are on the road to World War 3 | Glenn Beck


Glen Beck is an idiot.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

That's some powerful reading. Put's things in a new perspective.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I work in public education and I can tell you, the "Disenfranchised Youth" are coming. These kids are ill prepared, and they have NOTHING to look forward to. And I mean nothing. This country's education system is not competitive in today's global economy, and they are "very much entitled" in their thinking. They have no concept of the real world or what it is going to take to survive it.


New Mexico High School Seniors Vote For Communism Theme Prom « CBS Las Vegas


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

it is evadable WWIII will happen, IMO Glen Beck is a bit of a drama queen much like Alex Jones is. It's their presentation I do not like. If they were less dramatic I think I could have a different view.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Present day sure does make the 1980's feel safe by comparison.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

stillacitizen2 said:


> Aqua, would you care to elaborate on how the Mormon Doctrine has anything to do with it? I'm curious.


He's been brainwashed by the Mormons,and has a brain disease and is undergoing experiment treatments.

Then there's the Mormon Doctrine

Here's a simple comparision,I can dig up more but this should tide you over and spark your interest to research off site so as not to run afoul of the AUP here.
https://carm.org/comparison-between-christian-doctrine-and-mormon-doctrine


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

L,


Ralph Rotten said:


> If you are willing to get your news from entertainers, then listen to Jeff Beck.
> 
> Personally I think we may already be IN world war III. But it will not likely be a conventional war as we know it. With the things that ISIS has been doing, expect it to be a distributed war, with acts of terror all over the world. There will be no front lines, no conventional warfare as troops clash, it will be small pockets of homegrown recruits carrying out acts of violence here in the heartland.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. We are already in an "undeclared" WWIII. The interesting thing is that only one of the combatants recognize that we are and the other has their heads in the sand. Can you get which one (rhetorical).

History repeats but not exactly. Echoes of the past come forward and this feels like a very strong echo of the time before open warfare during WWII. We had appeasers like Chamberlain and others along with isolationist, etc. We also had a war like communist country emergiing. There were small skirmishes and random attacks on people and countries. Anything sounding familiar? It should. Next would be an all out attack or in this case a large or series of muslim terrorist attacks on the US or EU and then I think we'd be in more declared WWIII.

The shame is two fold. The first that the various governments have their head in the sand (or up their behinds) so far as to not see the obvious and it will result in a catastrophy. The second as pointed out - will the cure be worse than the disease? and given todays administration what might be the outcomes. Again, shadows of history.. think woodrow wilson and what he did during WWI.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Glen Beck/Alex Jones are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

IMO WWIII is a chest game, their many countrys that will participate, its involving who or whom will make the move for check mate. Heres an article that I thought was quite intriguing. To me I have the proneness to lean towards the scriptures 
The Grand Chessboard of World War III | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ARDon said:


> IMO WWIII is a chest game, their many countrys that will participate, its involving who or whom will make the move for check mate. Heres an article that I thought was quite intriguing.
> The Grand Chessboard of World War III | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


Since WW = World War,by the name itself means lots of countries will be involved


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

of course, your very much correct on your statement and agree 100%, but this WW will be the biggest of all and the most apocalyptic of all wars. Their will be more players in the game than ever before, weapons used will be all about technology that our past WW wars haven't never seen or could of imagine.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

It is a WW. ISIS has been caught recruiting in nations all over the world. Facebook allows them to do it.

At some point they will get smart and start telling these converts to stay home (instead of trying to get a flight to Syria) and await instructions. 

This is how I predict that WWIII will look: every day you will pick up the paper and see a new act of terror, in Detroit*, in DC, in Wales, in France, and even in China (who have a large Muslim community.) Things will blow up, massacres will occur, and panic will only make things worse. They will force us to turn inwards and model the US after Israel. DHS will use the Patriot act to extend the border perimeter from 100 miles to 1000, and there will be checkpoints throughout the interior of our nation...reminescent of the old Soviet Border Patrol. The laws already exist, and we have check stations inside of American borders already.


**Not sure if anyone will notice in Detroit


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure anyone would care about Detroit. LOL


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> He's been brainwashed by the Mormons,and has a brain disease and is undergoing experiment treatments.
> 
> Then there's the Mormon Doctrine
> 
> ...


I was just curious. Because I'm Mormon.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

ARDon said:


> of course, your very much correct on your statement and agree 100%, but this WW will be the biggest of all and the most apocalyptic of all wars. Their will be more players in the game than ever before, weapons used will be all about technology that our past WW wars haven't never seen or could of imagine.



I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones.
-- Albert Einstein


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Do I want war? Absolutely not! This war would evolve into man's end. Killing on a scale that would dwarf both world Wars. Do I think War is on the horizon? Yes, very well could be. I have always felt WWIII would begin in the Middle East. But, I have also believed that it would take more then one or two set of circumstances to come together at once, needing only the trigger to begin the chain of events leading to the start of WWIII. Many wars have begun with the phase I think we are in now. No shooting as yet. However you can see the lines being drawn, the proxy wars and skirmishes, the bravado and boldness of some leaders and the willingness to appease in other leaders, the economies of many countries shaky at best and ready to tumble, people of many factions, and even countries themselves, posturing, armed, and ready. Religious fanaticism on the rise and disaffected young people. I would like to think we can somehow divert from the path we are on but I don't see the leadership or insight in Washington that's required. . We only await the fuse to be lit.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I am hosting a Prepping for WW III google hangout chat tomorrow on my youtube page with gunchannels.com. You can join gunchannels and the chat or just watch youtube and chime in. should be fun the Gunchannels people are a crazy but smart group of people. You do need a Google + account to join the chat to talk but anyone can watch on youtube. i know most people here just post on forums and don't google hangout much.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

HVS - when you post up on Youtube, please provide the link.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> HVS - when you post up on Youtube, please provide the link.


Okay. In the meantime here is an ACTIVE CYBERATTACK MAP:
Norse - IPViking Live

The Cyberwar has begun...


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Starting PREP 4 WW III chat at top of hour here LIVE CHAT*

:armata_PDT_41:Starting PREP 4 WW III chat at top of hour here>


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Cyberwar. I think that if you get caught spreading a virus the police should be able to bust up all your computers, and break your legs. It sounds cruel, but you gotta remember that cyber terrorists don;t just screw up a few people---they effect millions of people at a time. For the sheer compounded misery they cause people I think they should get a little extra. 

I hate it when people bring me infected PCs. What a PITA.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Cyberwar. I think that if you get caught spreading a virus the police should be able to bust up all your computers, and break your legs. It sounds cruel, but you gotta remember that cyber terrorists don;t just screw up a few people---they effect millions of people at a time. For the sheer compounded misery they cause people I think they should get a little extra.
> 
> I hate it when people bring me infected PCs. What a PITA.


Norse - IPViking Live

The above link is a real time generated map of cyber attacks as they happen. Accurate , scary and you need a good processor to keep up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What is in Seattle that makes it such a big target?


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I didnt read anything about seattle. Why did you ask that?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

tango said:


> Beck has been scary right about such things for years.
> Do not discount his research.


 I'll go along with the scary part, being right?? Right wing maybe.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> What is in Seattle that makes it such a big target?


Redmond is a suburb of Seattle Redmond is also the headquarters of Microsoft, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

I think that busting up their pelvis is more appropriate, slowly, working up their spines a disk at a time, all done with careful medical supervision, until they are just a head and a neck, unable to even kill themselves, on Public TV.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

PaulS said:


> What is in Seattle that makes it such a big target?


Progressive Liberal Apologists. And stoners.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*WW III is Live Now !*

WW III is LIVE NOW !


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What is the deal!?! Beck has plenty of money can't he get a dry erase board?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Lock & Load Monday*

I am going to be hosting Lock & Load Mondays every Monday evening on my Youtube channel and broadcast through the Gunchannels network.
If anyone wants to participate let me know. You can just watch on youtube or join the google hangout chat if you have a google+ account.
We cover the coming week in preps, Guns, Knives, active shooting wars, & similar topics. :armata_PDT_41:

Aloha- HVS


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

There was a YouTube giveaway link on the last Monday Lock & Load chat near the start so if you want to enter a Youtube giveaway, check out last Monday's Lock & Load chat!





Have two giveaway shoutouts with link there on Today's WW III chat starting soon.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

When Beck was on FOX tv, and was using the chalk boards to outline the connections to Soros and to outline the progression of the Muslime caliphate--- he was spot on
Everything he said has been true. Where it started and where it went.
Don't believe it?
Go back and watch again!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Lock & Load Monday LIVE CHAT


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Glen does not do all the research himself. He has a large team that works full time doing just that.
The top people get together and condense the data into a presentable form for us to digest.
Although i have been listening to hime since he was on CNN, I still trust his analisis, though somewhat extreem at times.
I would rather have him than the crap by msnbc, cnn and the other left wing organs directed by the ministerium für Volksaufklärung und Propaganda.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I was just curious. Because I'm Mormon.


Well then you know already. Then tell me why The Mormon Doctrine doesn't come into play.


----------

